# Laticrete App for iphone



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I downloaded Laticretes new app for the iphone last week and was very impressed. It features a grout coverage calculator - just plug in tile size, thickness, joint size, and type of grout and it spits out your coverage per container. It also has a product catalogue that is well laid out and easy to navigate. Just go to the app store and search "Laticrete"


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have been wondering when companies would start creating apps as such. About time!
I mean there's only so many virtual lighter and texas hold 'em apps one can use


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

It would be great if they would make an Android app.....some of us like our phones to be functional, not just to be cool :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've already contacted them. :thumbsup:

Also let them know that Android phones hold a larger market share than the iPhone.


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Does your mother have a tattoo that reads son?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike Costello said:


> Does your mother have a tattoo that reads son?


HAHA! 

She also has a bumper sticker that says:
"Mine son tiles better than your son" :laughing: :jester: :sad:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Mike Costello said:


> Does your mother have a tattoo that reads son?


No, but I knew a girl that had one that read WoW... or MoM.....depended on her "posture" :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> I've already contacted them. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also let them know that Android phones hold a larger market share than the iPhone.



Hot damn I knew making you a mod was gonna work out :laughing:

:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

From a marketing manager at Laticrete:
_[FONT=&quot]"We are aware of the cell device market's current condition and rest assured that the next platform we target will be Android. I cannot give you a firm date on when this will happen however we will keep everyone posted... __"_[/FONT]


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

What about BlackBerry? :sad:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I will admit my last few phones were not blackberrys or androids, but, windows mobile based smart phones. Compared to them, I love my iphone!! Best phone I have ever owned.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> What about BlackBerry? :sad:


I'll ask about that also.

Jarvis, I wasn't trying to knock the iPhone. What I meant was there are now more Android phones being used than iPhones and the Laticrete guys need to step it up and get a version of their app for Android.

Of course, BB users are by far the most numerous.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I'll ask about that also.
> 
> Jarvis, I wasn't trying to knock the iPhone. What I meant was there are now more Android phones being used than iPhones and the Laticrete guys need to step it up and get a version of their app for Android.
> 
> Of course, BB users are by far the most numerous.


Yes, Crackberrys are more numerous!! You'd almost think I'd buy one being that they are Canadian!! I hope Laticrete goes ahead and makes apps for the other types.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I went from a Blackberry to an Android.....I like the droid a lot better. iPhones have great screens and multi-touch. Other than that, the droid blows it away imo. Processing power, running multiple apps, syncing, etc is just better....I'm just glad there is so much competition now.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep, I'm due for a new phone pretty soon, I'm thinkin' about an Android OS phone. 

Which ones are you guys using?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Really depends on your provider. I have Sprint. You get either the Hero (no QWERTY) or the Moment (QWERTY). I have the Moment.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm with T-mobile. I chose the Google G1 for the same reason...full qwerty keyboard. The others are all touchscreen.


----------

